# Gold Coast Corvette Club - First Annual Car Show



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Gold Coast Corvette Club - First Annual Car Show*

This last Sunday, September 4th, 2011 I visited Ron Pabisz, the Vice President of the *Gold Coast Corvette Club* and checked out some of the exceptional Corvettes at their first car show as a new club sponsored by the PGA National Resort & Spa. Also present at the car show were Corvettes from the *Sting Rays Corvette Club* as well as street rods from the South East Rod & Customs car club.

First up was Jim Campbell with his 1972 custom Corvette and special guests from the U.S. Marines.



















*Everyone, young and old loved Jim's Corvette...*













































*50's style display...*


















*Every inch of this 1955 Chevrolet First Series owned by Dave Walker is painted, polished and shined till it blinds you to look at!*



























This is Ron Pabisz's 2008 Corvette Coupe Edelbrock Eforce Super Charger running about 630 horsepower! The driver's name is Jeffery! 



























*Over 200,000 thousand miles on this 1988 Corvette...*









More to come...

:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_Continued..._

I'm pretty good about getting pictures... but can't take pictures, talk to people and memorize make, year model, engines size, customizations, owners, etc.

So enjoy the pictures...



















This had some pretty wild Can-Am body modification done to it, I'm going to try to contact the owner and have him bring his car down to the Autogeek's Show Car Garage to for a little swirl removal and show car quality paint polishing...






























































































































More to come... :thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_Continued..._

*Big Blocks everyhwere...*


















My good friend Phil the owner of Snake Road Auto Salvage owns this beautiful 1932 Ford... I met Phil when I asked him if I could buff on "just" some hood on some cars in his salvage yard for the first e-book I wrote for a section on doing Test Spots. And not only did he say yes, he used a frontend loader to pick them up and place them all in one place to make it faster and a heck of a lot easier. (Thanks Phil)

*Here's Phil...*


























*Here's Snake Road Auto Salvage* - Very clean, well organized and well run.









This shot was taken 180 Degrees from where the above shot was taken, that is I'm behind the building now pretty much parallel to where I was standing in front of the building when I took this shot and you can see the cars that Phil lined up for me. I went out in the yard and picked anything that had pretty good paint on the hood and then placed a large X on the hood using 3M Green Painter's Tape and he brought it to the pavement.










For the "Test Spot" section in the e-book I demonstrate doing test spots with most of the products on the parts cart using DA Polishers that you see carefully resting on the hoods of the demo cars.


















I think Phil thought I was crazy at first but then he came out and watched me and we talked and while we were talking I explained the purpose of doing a "Test Spot" and some tips and techniques for polishing paint and I'm happy to say the the finish on his 32 Ford was swirl free even in the bright, Florida sunlight at noon...

Good job Phil :buffing:









































































More to come... :thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_Continued..._






















































































































More to come... :thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_Continued..._​
*Slotted Mags are my favorite type of wheel... they sure work well on the Vette...*



















Just the other day ago here on the forum we were talking about magnesium wheel. I asked the guys standing in front of this Mercury if they knew the owner or where he was so I could ask him if these were the real deal or reproductions but couldn't find him.






















































*Here's a vintage ad for Halibrand Magnesium Wheels...*









*Talked to the owner of these sweet 1970 1/2 Split Front Bumper Camaro... we might see it here at our studio in the future...*



























More to come...

:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_Continued..._






















































































































More to come...

:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_Continued..._



























































































More to come...

:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_Continued..._

This is Franklin Feiler's *1939 Lincoln Zephyr* built by Superior Custom Classics in Hudson, Florida. The paint color is *House of Colors Sunset Orange*.























































*Scrape*
I don't know who made the body for Franklin's 1939 Lincoln Zephyr but I worked with *Terry Cook*, the guy that originally created Scrape, the car the above body style was designed from. Terry combined the the back half of the 1938/1939 body with the front half of the 1940/1941 Lincoln Zephyr to create a car he called Scrape.










You can read all about how Scrape was created here,

*Elements of STYLE- The Birth of a Legend*









*Terry Cook*









I have a keen interest in Scrape and all the variants from my past work with Terry Cook while I worked for *Bill Stuart*, the owner of the *Absorber* synthetic drying chamois. Bill had me tour with Terry and Scrape helping to set up the booth, prep Scrape for display and then share the benefits and features of the Absorber. Here's a shot of one of the booths.










In this photo I was applying Meguiar's M98 Medallion to Scrape at the Portland Roadster Show getting ready for the show to open. Ever since working with Terry and Scrape I've had keen interest in Lincoln Zephyrs just from my experience with Scrape.









Just to note, when I first started working with Terry Cook I didn't know he was the Editor for Hot Rod Magazine at one time. Once I found out he offered to edit my first how-to book, "The Art of Polishing Paint". I'm sorry to say that I never finished the second version that Terry was helping me with but fast forward to the present and I have my first in a series of how-to books just about ready to be published both digitally and in print form.

*Index*









*Digital Mock-up*
Here's a mock-up of the rough draft on my iPad, this is a chapter on how to divide up the panels of a car into smaller sections for machine compounding and polishing.









A few months later Terry Cook brought me to Southern California to buff out and prepare Scrape for the Monterey Auction where Scrape sold at the Monterey Auction in 1999 for a record.$275,000

While I was down there, I also did the wetsand, cut and buffed on one of Terry's other creations, The Titanic.

*Hand Sanding the Liberace Lavender Paint on the Titanic*









When I arrived in Monterey, they had the Titanic set-up in the 3rd floor of a 4 floor parking garage and all I had for lighting were the overhead florescent tubes. Not what you would call an optimum setting for wetsanding a car that's 20 feet long with case-hardened clear coat paint.




































Back then we didn't have all the cool tools we have now for machine sanding nor the abrasive technology now available in aggressive cutting compounds. It's sure a lot easier to sand down paint and buff it out then it was back then.

*Chip Foose & Christopher Titus*
While I was prepping Scrape and The Titanic, I also met Chip Foose and Christopher Titus for the first time and ended up hanging out with them for most of the weekend as well as worked on Chip's creation, *0032* a 1932 Ford Roadster that one America's Most Beautiful Roadster Award in 2000

*0032*









To my knowledge, both Scrape and 0032 are now in the Petersen Museum and I have not heard of or seen the Titanic since that weekend.

*A Lincoln Zephyr on our TV Show*
Also just to note, we had a gentleman by the name of Fred Datson on our TV show What's in the Garage? who build an all steel 1938 Lincoln Zephyr and then stuffed a 396 Big Block Chevy engine into it and this was his Daily Driver in Kingsport, Tennessee!

Here's some pictures I took during the taping of the above episode, more pictures by clicking the link.



















And if you click the link below you can watch Episode 4 with Fred and his Lincoln. Remember, we're shooting Season 2 of *What's in the Garage?* starting in January of 2012 and we're looking for cool cars to be on our TV show which we're going to shoot right here in Stuart, Florida at our own TV Studio.

*Click here to watch Episode 4 of What's in the Garage?*

Anyway, it was fun to see Franklin's 1939 Lincoln Zephyr and I'll see if I can get him to bring it by Autogeek's Show Car Garage sometime in the near future.

:thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Always like you posts, always nice to see different things and see how big detailing is over there.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

CupraElliott said:


> Always like you posts, always nice to see different things and see how big detailing is over there.
> 
> Thanks for the post.


I have about 70 to 80 more pictures to add to this thread when I get the time to process them. All good stuff including two classic Cadillacs.


----------



## 56 Crazy (Sep 2, 2011)

Shooooo Fantastic cars. Thanks for posting:wave:


----------

